# low dose alcohol?



## Michael88 (Jul 22, 2011)

lets face it alcohol works for anxiety.

compare benzos and alcohol

benzos
fast acting
addicting
hard to get a dr to prescribe
hurts the body long term

alcohol (enough dosage to kill nerves only)
fast acting
addicting
easy to get
hurts the body long term


why is it so taboo to use alcohol when ppl eat xanax like candy when they do almost the same thing? keep in mind im advising moderate amounts of alcohol to reduce nerves, not fall down drunk dosage.

in my experience alcohol's more potent than benzos for massive onset of anxiety (eg. public speaking).

i take a few shots before a speech and it numbs me so well and lets me get the job done.

why is it so bad in moderation and drs prescribe benzos for occasional use only? why not use the drug that's been around longer and is equally effective for some ppl?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

honestly thats a valid question. my answer wont be as well thought as others. my father has been onbenzos for forty years. higher and higher doses. it has effected his health. but it seems reversible when hes off of them. i think using alcohol that long would have done irreversible harm. i think the long term effects are the concern. and if you are "found out" that could be bad. what about going to a doctor and seeing whats causing youre anxiety.


----------



## Michael88 (Jul 22, 2011)

FairleighCalm said:


> honestly thats a valid question. my answer wont be as well thought as others. my father has been onbenzos for forty years. higher and higher doses. it has effected his health. but it seems reversible when hes off of them. i think using alcohol that long would have done irreversible harm. i think the long term effects are the concern. and if you are "found out" that could be bad. what about going to a doctor and seeing whats causing youre anxiety.


i only use it for high stress situations eg public speaking or a date a few times a mth. i seriously doubt it could harm my health long term in such moderation

i have never had any withdrawal, unlike ssri's (that was hell) whose benefits diminished over time. i still use cipralex/lexaro as it provides a mild benefit day to day. does nothing for the disabling stuff though eg. speeches.

i've seen drs shrinks etc tried various drugs and this remedy has consistently worked for me. not to mention i dont have to beg a dr to prescribe it or get it through unsavory means. xanax etc help but not as much


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Michael88 (Jul 22, 2011)

49erJT said:


> Benzos are much more potent for anxiety but they're not as euphoric as alcohol IMO.
> 
> To get really good anxiety relief from alcohol I have to drink so much that my thinking/coordination become impaired. However, if I pop a 1mg Klonopin I can go into a very anxiety provoking situation (job interview, speech, etc) with practically no anxiety.
> 
> Moderate alcohol consumption is thought to be good for health but heavy drinking is much more hazardous than benzos are IMO.


good point. popping a pill is easier than drinking.

but how do you convince drs to prescribe it for you? most just say no to me despite my requests


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (Jul 22, 2010)

Alcohol is a lot more addictive and causes worse side effects.
Moreover it didn't work with me to relieve SA except in high dosages. Combined with SSRI on the other hand even a small dosage hits pretty hard.

I also believe alcohol affects your mental capabilities a lot more, even in low dosages, than a benzo. You may not feel it, but you get pretty dumb while drunk.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Its,bad,to,use,alcohol,therapeuticall,if,you,can,be,consistent,and,not,use,it,for,sleep,GHB,can,work.


----------



## adamanxious (Jul 22, 2011)

hi peeps, my name is adam, and of course I'm an alcoholic.

alcohol is a root of evil. 
from low-dose to overdose in splitseconds, doing mad **** you can't even remember until somebody tells you. its mindtwisting even in the lowest of doses. excessive behavior, non-human-like thinking, destroying. The Beast unleashed.Bringing the worst from the place without light to the outter world.

Im on and off this **** since my youth.
Started drinking ocassionally with homeboys for fun and fetz. At that time I knew that I was differing from others, a shy beeing.
And guess what I found out about alcohol.

"Hey how cool is that, drinking a little bit of it makes me feel comfortable when going out"

So here I am, 16 years and on some beers, pop up the wine and feel so fine.
16-17-18-19-20-21-22-23-24 its getting raw.

So you see, years I lost, besides years, lost love, lost teeth, lost trust, lost battles, lost the gift that was given to me, lost stuff and money.
I lost people and the ability to relax when not on a dosage. What i got is a godcomplex and i cannot cope with this.

I have to stop here cause my level of thinking decreases parallel to alcoholic fluids in my veins and brains.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Cuauhtemoc said:


> Alcohol is a lot more addictive and causes worse side effects.
> Moreover it didn't work with me to relieve SA except in high dosages. Combined with SSRI on the other hand even a small dosage hits pretty hard.
> 
> I also believe alcohol affects your mental capabilities a lot more, even in low dosages, than a benzo. You may not feel it, but you get pretty dumb while drunk.


Yes, alcohol does make you dumb. Although you may be having a great time and not care about the consequences at the time, you'll eventually have to deal with the consequences. I do and say stupid things while on alcohol, which I don't mind doing so around friends, but can't allow to happen around coworkers. Ugh I wish I had a time machine lol


----------



## Michael88 (Jul 22, 2011)

adamanxious said:


> hi peeps, my name is adam, and of course I'm an alcoholic.
> 
> alcohol is a root of evil.
> from low-dose to overdose in splitseconds, doing mad **** you can't even remember until somebody tells you. its mindtwisting even in the lowest of doses. excessive behavior, non-human-like thinking, destroying. The Beast unleashed.Bringing the worst from the place without light to the outter world.
> ...


true of any drug. i'm sure people get hooked on xanax too. it's just less common as it's more controlled.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I never appear drunk or dumb even while highly intoxicated. I've never understood this to be honest. Many times have I drunk an entire bottle of vodka, gone out to do things and NOBODY noticed. I do feel drunk but I'm so overly "in control" that it doesn't appear that way. Motor movement remains relatively normal.

Funny anecdote is that I passed a being drunk test with the police, you know the stuff with touching your nose with eyes closed, walking on a line etc, while being severely drunk LOL Apparently if you drink vodka which doesn't stink, manage to act normal and have the luck to not have to take a breath-test, you are deemed fine! haha


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Michael88 said:


> lets face it alcohol works for anxiety.
> 
> compare benzos and alcohol
> 
> ...


That's why alcohol is one of the most common drugs/med. used in the world. It does what you want it to do at the time.It's effective for the time you feel it. Look at what prohibition caused America. It's also the drug/med that does the most damage to your body physiologically, period!!!


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

You do bring up a very good point with this thread. One thing I think to take into consideration is the stigma that comes with each. Using alcohol to cure anxiety does have a more harsh stigma that comes with it, people with think you have a drinking problem or something of that nature. As compared to a benzo which is something a doctor will give you, and most people think if a doctor gives you a specific medication it is as good as gold. So really society sees the two as very different. With that being said, both are addictive and not good for your health in the long run. Alcohol probably being the worse of the two.


----------



## Michael88 (Jul 22, 2011)

polardude18 said:


> You do bring up a very good point with this thread. One thing I think to take into consideration is the stigma that comes with each. Using alcohol to cure anxiety does have a more harsh stigma that comes with it, people with think you have a drinking problem or something of that nature. As compared to a benzo which is something a doctor will give you, and most people think if a doctor gives you a specific medication it is as good as gold. So really society sees the two as very different. With that being said, both are addictive and not good for your health in the long run. Alcohol probably being the worse of the two.


i've actually had a shrink ask me why i was asking him for klonopin during my breakup when i was freaking out instead of alcohol. he was like 'why? you think bc a dr writes it it's so much better?'


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

...


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Alcohol is a very powerful drug and the equivalent for a Class A banned substance in terms of potency.

Most alcoholics start drinking to avoid anxiety or depression. It works for a short while, maybe a few weeks, months or years but their escapism always turns in on them and they end up in a far worse predicament then when they started.

Drink only in moderation! Good movie clip to show the effects of drink, please watch it, it's got Keanu Reeves in it!


----------



## prufessional (Mar 24, 2011)

Area88 said:


> Alcohol is a very powerful drug and the equivalent for a Class A banned substance in terms of potency.
> 
> Most alcoholics start drinking to avoid anxiety or depression. It works for a short while, maybe a few weeks, months or years but their escapism always turns in on them and they end up in a far worse predicament then when they started.
> 
> Drink only in moderation! Good movie clip to show the effects of drink, please watch it, it's got Keanu Reeves in it!


this is it in a nutshell.

i go weeks without drinking and then think its ok.. feels good for a few weeks but the days off of drinking I become more depressed and panicked...

benzo's are just as addictive but if "used" properly they can really help someone (plane ride, surgery, dentist, job interview ect.)


----------



## Michael88 (Jul 22, 2011)

49erJT said:


> I think it's pretty crazy that you're shrink suggested that there's not much difference between self-medicating (with alcohol) and taking medication (benzo) as prescribed especially because SA is associated with increased rates of substance abuse.


so? you think you're less likely to abuse xanax just bc a dr writes the script? same nonsense


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Alcohol has caused me so much trouble!
I self medicated for years but never considered myself an alcoholic because i could go without it for a week or 2 no problems. 
I could normalize it to myself and the people around me even though i was getting locked up for being drunk in public and drink driving. 
"Why should i stop drinking ? I didn't start untill i was 22 and i remember i was just as depressed and social phobic before then so whats the difference ? "
That used to be my thinking and reasoning for never stopping.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

OP, im also thinking about using alcohol therapeutically.
I dunno, i never get addicted to stuff but i dont like it how people know your under the influence. Like whenever im buzzed on alcohol, (theropeautic dose) i always missplace ****. The other day i went to maccas, made my order, then walked straight out the door. Then realized i had to wait and walked back in.
With benzo's i get the emotional/anxiety wiping effect but no euphoria, since im melancholic that isn't really theropeautic for me.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I drink perhaps 3 - 4 standard drinks (40% alcohol content) on an empty stomach (no eating anything for at least 4 hours. It hits fast (15 - 20 mins). This is enough to kill the social anxiety by around 90% depending on the situation. It allows me to be independent and allowed me to look for a job. I even went walking from one place to another. I felt like an idiot for just waltzing on in the factories but I knew I was half drunk and didn't care.

But anymore than 4 drinks and I'm lying on the floor feeling like crap. I found doing this weekly for around 3 months was enough to lessen the effects on sa. What I mean is that I was drinking once a week for my sa just to leave the house and the effect on my sa lessened and I just felt kind of sick and dizzy and so I had to up the dosage but it didn't really help. Then one time my brother brought his gf over to meet me and my parents and I drank around 8 standard drinks and IT DID NOTHING... I just got sick and dizzy as hell and threw up around 20 times and could hardly walk straight and fell asleep on the floor for a few hours. I embarrassed myself at the diner table because I could not eat and looked like a zombie because it was the first time I was drunk. I even got panic attacks just trying to walk over to meet her and had to run back in my room before she saw me. Alcohol actually stopped working for social anxiety. I think it was because I was highly aware of why I was drinking for and plus I got used to the effects. 

I stopped drinking for around one year and just went cold turkey into social situations. Now when I drink it kills the social anxiety just like it used to. I only drink when I feel I really need it and try to space out my next drinking session by at least one month so that my body does not get used to the effects.

I think a few shots won't do much harm even in the long term. You've got to drink heaps (10, 20, 30 drinks everyday) for years until you see the damage. If you consume something like 5 drinks every few weeks or something like that, I persoanlyl don't think it will do much damage.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Given how much alcohol damages your heatlh -- liver hepatitis, pancreatitis, brain damage, it really isn't worth it. You may think you have "time" when it comes to liver damage, but it is the pancreas, a much more sensitive organ, that is responsible for many digestive processes in the body that will get you. You cannot live without a pancreas. Nor can you have a successful implant, due to the deep location and complex nature of the organ. Something to consider.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Neptunus said:


> Given how much alcohol damages your heatlh -- liver hepatitis, pancreatitis, brain damage, it really isn't worth it. You may think you have "time" when it comes to liver damage, but it is the pancreas, a much more sensitive organ, that is responsible for many digestive processes in the body, that will get you. You cannot live without a pancreas. Nor can you have a successful implant, due to the deep location and complex nature of the organ. Something to consider.


Unfortunately, some people live in a hell where they need to drink just to make it to the next day.

If it kills them eventually can we really call that a bad thing when they were drinking because they already were living a hell on earth? Won't they at least find peace in death? OK, one can't find peace when they don't exist, but at least they will lack misery in nonexistence.

Drinking may just be a slow way to die, but what do you suggest? A more efficient method that leads to near-instant death?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Actually, given the horrors that I've been through, I can completely understand why someone would choose that route. I really can...


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

> why is it so bad in moderation and drs prescribe benzos for occasional use only? why not use the drug that's been around longer and is equally effective for some ppl?


It's not bad in my opinion at all. In fact there are many days when I do have a couple drinks to help calm my anxiety. Life's hard you gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## Oobin (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll admit, I wish there was a drug that could mimic parts of alcohol. After two pints I feel 'normal'. Anxiety is pretty much gone. I can look in people's eyes. I feel confident. 

If it didn't impair my mind(more so than drugs), maybe it would make sense. Plus there'd be the liver damage over time. Also, it's just not practical to drink two pints every few hours if I want to stay in that mood. Oh, and perhaps worse, continued use of alcohol can cause anxiety. You might already know what this is like if you sometimes binge drink. Sometimes a lot of anxiety comes with the hangover.


----------

